# Canon 60d



## lexshot30 (May 5, 2012)

Hi, 
I just got a 60d and was wondering what lens is best for video? 
Also any other little tips would be great thanks


----------



## Buckster (May 5, 2012)

The "best" lens for video or anything else is the one that gets you the composition you're looking to shoot.  For a wide view of a scene, you need a wide lens.  For a look at something far away brought up close and personal, you need a long prime or zoom.

That's the whole point of buying a camera that takes interchangeable lenses; you get to decide which lens you need for which shot.


----------

